

Latest Perspectives on the Computation Age - tucif
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/10/latest-perspectives-on-the-computation-age/

======
gwolfe3
It's completely different from Paul Graham's comments. They are very general
and kind of generic comments about the future. Wolfram's talk is about
computational intelligence, how it is being developed in the form of
Wolfram|Alpha, and its nature.

------
tucif
I think his perspective closely matches what pg talks about on his article
<http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html>

